# This is fun



## Tclem (Nov 16, 2015)

well right now it's a headache but I'll get through it. Lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 16, 2015)

You will really like it if ya drop one on yer toe!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 16, 2015)

Tony as a novice who has yet to make his first knife what are you using to cut the blanks out with and then to profile them?


----------



## Tclem (Nov 16, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> Tony as a novice who has yet to make his first knife what are you using to cut the blanks out with and then to profile them?


I don't have a metal band saw so I cut as much as I can with an angel grinder then onto 36 grit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 16, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> You will really like it if ya drop one on yer toe!!!


Ha I have hill billy toes


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 16, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Ha I have hill billy toes



You will have no toes if ya keep makin knifes in those........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 16, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> You will have no toes if ya keep makin knifes in those........


Ha I was just out there to lock up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Molokai (Nov 16, 2015)

You will get there but I think you need to work on some new designs. Everything is ok in blade part but that handle is not good. Hope you don't mind me saying, I mean for the best. 
Try to make a mock knife from junk wood and test some handle designs. Send me a email and I can send you some designs, I think I have more than 100... Will select few and send them.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 17, 2015)

Molokai said:


> You will get there but I think you need to work on some new designs. Everything is ok in blade part but that handle is not good. Hope you don't mind me saying, I mean for the best.
> Try to make a mock knife from junk wood and test some handle designs. Send me a email and I can send you some designs, I think I have more than 100... Will select few and send them.


What is your email. I don't mind at all. I "think" I kind of like the curved rounded feel of the handle is why I went with this and the couple on the far left are what I like a tad better than the others but hey I will take any help I can get. (espically from guys trying to be as good as me )  this is all your fault for selling me a knife so you owe me anyway. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Molokai (Nov 17, 2015)

You can find my email on Instagram or send me message


----------



## Tclem (Nov 17, 2015)

Molokai said:


> You can find my email on Instagram or send me message


I see it now. Thanks


----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Ha I have hill billy toes



You'll have "hole billy" toes when you drop one. And you will.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Nov 17, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You'll have "hole billy" toes when you drop one. And you will.
> 
> View attachment 91330


Yeah Paxton is always hollering "shop dada " so now I don't lock up until I take him out there to beat on something. I've always got my boots on out there.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------

